# weed killer



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

there are a bunch of them weeds that grow in between the cracks in the sidwalks etc,and would like to kill some grass on the edge of the flower bed borders etc, can i get some suggestions for the best weed/grass killers to maybe do the job and for the best price, something i can get at my local hardware stores. dont have a pump up sprayer but if concertrate would be the best way to go i can get one.? i saw a 1-2 gallon jug of roundup ready to use , thoughts? thanks


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

Roundup will kill it. Just don't get ANY on anything you don't want to die.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

My neighbor was spraying his sidewalk this spring. The only problem is the wind blows like crazy in the panhandle in the spring and I guess he wasn't thinking. Dude nearly killed his whole yard. It was pretty funny actually, he's one of those neighbors that tells you how to do everything and always tries to get in your business. It'll kill the weeds and everything else too, don't spray when it's windy.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

I have read that vinegar and water will do the trick. I just tried a 50/50 mix today to see if it works.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

JPEG said:


> I have read that vinegar and water will do the trick. I just tried a 50/50 mix today to see if it works.


From the dirt doctor : http://www.dirtdoctor.com/organic/garden/view_question/id/204/

*Herbicide Formula:*
1 gallon of 10% vinegar
Add 1 ounce orange oil or d-limonene 
Add 1 tablespoon molasses
1 teaspoon liquid soap or other surfactant (I use Bio Wash)
Do not add water


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

fletchoman said:


> From the dirt doctor : http://www.dirtdoctor.com/organic/garden/view_question/id/204/
> 
> *Herbicide Formula:*
> 1 gallon of 10% vinegar
> ...


Vinegar has always worked for me


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go to wally world

get the weed b gone in the white bottle

it is same strength glyphospate just like roundup, _but half the cost_

mix in sprayer w a shot of dish soap

or in container and dab on plants w a sponge brush

do not add extra strength, you want a slow kill, not just burn the leaves off


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Where does one get "Orange Oil"?


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

JPEG said:


> Where does one get "Orange Oil"?


I found it at Lowes


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

You can kill the weeds in driveway cracks but they will be replaced quickly by new ones. I guess the seeds roll around until they fall in the cracks. I spray several times a summer.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Round Up..then keep maintained=no more weed's.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd tell you to pour a little gasoline on them (they'll be dead tomorrow BTW), but that would be against the EPA's rules...


----------

